

​Red Hat Enterprise Linux 7.2 beta is out - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/red-hat-enterprise-linux-7-2-beta-is-out/

======
dozzie
Oh my. Red Hat 7.2. And my first Linux was Red Hat 7.2 :)

Who would have thought.

